# Test Kits



## RudeDogg1 (8 Nov 2010)

Apart from the normal ph, amonia, nitrite, nitrate,tds, gh and kh are there any other test kits i need for a planted tank?


----------



## jm_ (9 Nov 2010)

Not sure planted tanks but CO2 Vs Oxygen and Phosphates spring to mind


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 Nov 2010)

Hi 

Test kits are not like on here due their inaccuracy - I am not saying they are no good as they do give you indication of water perameters - dont treat the result as gospal as every test that you carry out (back to back tests) will give you a different reading.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Arana (9 Nov 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Test kits are not like on here due their inaccuracy - I am not saying they are no good as they do give you indication of water perameters - dont treat the result as gospal as every test that you carry out (back to back tests) will give you a different reading.
> 
> ...



Yes hobby test kits are best filed under B for bin i'm afraid, save yourself some money and heartache and forget them.


----------



## jm_ (9 Nov 2010)

Not sure i agree salifert test kits are very good but not the phos one for some reason, the hardest to test are nitrAte and Iodine - yes give good overview of tested waters and so on, depends how spot on the test needs to be. Test can save from disasters they are game and half to do and get annoying and cost a bomb for all the different ones but hey

the salifert nitrAte i find hard to read so i opted for API as its easier - you call of cause


----------

